# Proyecto con leds y ppi 8255



## inthemoon (Nov 25, 2007)

Hola a todos soy nueva en este foro asi que pense que este era el mejor lugar para poner mi mensaje, necesito hacer un circuito en el cual tengo algunas dudas y espero me puedan ayudar, para mayor facilidad seguiré el formato que en este foro indican:

*1) Tema del proyecto: *
Luces ritmicas (led´s)

*2) Descripción del proyecto: *

Debo conectar 20 led's a los puertos A, B y parte alta del C de un PPI 8255 a la parte baja del puerto C irá conectado un dip switch.
El PPI va conectado a un integrado 74ls138 y este integrado va conectado a un Bus de expansion que va a una ranura ISA de la computadora, ya tengo el circuito lo que necesito es saber que instrucciones poner en el programa para que actue de acuerdo al switch

*3) Que busca demostrar el proyecto: *
Por medio de un programa debo hacer que los led´s prendan en 3 funciones diferentes como las luces de navidad controlados por el switch osea que la posicion del switch debe indicarle a la computadora que funcion realizar en los led's

*4) Nivel de conocimientos de electrónica que posee: *
Bueno soy estudiante de ingenieria en sistemas y realmente no se mucho de electronica aunque me gusta

*5) Lenguaje de programación que maneja:* Ensamblador programo en macroensamblador

*6) Nivel académico:*  Universitaria


----------



## inthemoon (Nov 30, 2007)

Hola 

Pude resolver mi problema, ahi les dejo el código que hice en un archivo adjunto por si a alguien le sirve. 

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Dic 9, 2007)

OJITO: revisa el datasheet del 8255 si no han cambiado  las cosas drenaba muy poca corrientem un led necesita como minimo 5mA y el 8255 me parece que daba 1mA.

Compruebalo que tiene suficiente caña por si acaso.

Si es asi deberias utilizar un buffer, te puede servir un 74244 o mejor uno de la familia hct con patillas ordenadas (no encuentro el libro),


----------



## inthemoon (Dic 10, 2007)

Bueno primero que nada quiero aclarar que no soy muy experta en esto de la electronica. Utilisé el 8255 y el 74LS138 porque esos fueron los elementos que me indicó el maestro que me encargó la práctica y el circuito funcionó, prendieron todos los led's.

Sin embargo estoy un poco confundida ya que encontre esto en internet:

http://html.rincondelvago.com/periferico-programable-de-entrada-salida-paralelo-8255.html

Es un periférico programable de E/S y de aplicación general, compatible con los microprocesadores 8080 y 8085. Dispone de un total de 24 líneas de E/S. Los canales se pueden agrupar en puertas, según tres modos diferentes de programación. Sus características básicas son:

24 líneas de E/S programables. Compatible con niveles TTL. Control Set/Reset sobre cualquier línea. Alimentación simple de 5V. Encapsulado DIL 40. Potencia de disipación 1W (los led's que compre son de 1w).

http://galia.fc.uaslp.mx/~cantocar/microprocesadores/TUTORIALES/EL_MICRO_Z80/EL_PPI_1.DOC.

Los 3 puertos tienen una especificación de corriente IOL de 1.7 mA y una especificación de IOH de 200 uA. Esto significa que puede manejar directamente una carga TTL estándar o 4 cargas TTL LS. 


      Las 8 lineas de los puertos B y C pueden suministrar hasta 1 mA a 1.5 Volts. Esto es útil para manejar relevadores de estado solido y transistores manejadores.

      Pero no son capaces de absorver la corriente típica de un Led de 10 a 20 mA. Para este fin se deberá usar un buffer TTL (como tu lo mecionas). 


No se si entendi bien o ya me revolvi más, pero gracias por tu comentario espero haberme explicado bien   .


----------



## xiapacorxeña (May 8, 2008)

que hay de nuevo

Mira tu proyecto me parece interesante, pero no tengo ni la mas minima idea de como conectar el el ppi con el otro circuito, ya he manejado el PPI pero no le hallo como, por favor si tenes tu diagrama esquematico del circuito te lo agradeceria mucho. Gracias.


----------



## inthemoon (May 28, 2008)

Hola!

Mira ahorita no he tenido tiempo de hacer el diagrama de nuevo, pero tengo una foto de mi circuito con los 20 Led´s, te la mando, espero que te sirva y si  aun quieres el diagrama dime, para hacerlo en cuanto tenga algo de tiempo.


----------



## hezbolha (Oct 21, 2008)

Hola inthemoon me parece muy interesante tu proyecto, pero no se como se conecta el IPP 8255 , se conecta a algun puerto o periferico especial de la PC o algo asi ?


----------



## crashjc (Oct 28, 2008)

*Hola Buenas Noches!
Me encargaron un proyecto parecido a este; el IPP 8255, lo conectamos al computadora por medio de un bus de expancion.* al parecer el puerto se llama ISA.  

Me gustaria que me pudieran decir si ay alguna otra forma de conectar la computadora.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 29, 2008)

Es mucho mas facil por el puerto paralelo y hay multitud de ejemplos.

Por cierto cuidado con el 825 y los led, este integrado da tan poca corriente y apenas los enciende, necesitaras un "buffer".

El bus ISA ya desaparecio, es obsoleto, solo computadoras anteriores al 2000 todavia lo tienen, si abres tu computador en la parte inferior, la ultima ranura, puede que lo sea, son de color blanco y un poco mas largos, siempre estan es la parte inferior, en el extremo opuesto del conector del teclado.


Unos datos importantes a tener en cuenta:

Nivel de conocimientos
Numero de led's
Pueden ser multiplexado, pregunta si no sabes de que te hablo
Son led independientes o son de una matriz de led
Como alimentaras el circuito
Quieres que sea complejo el harware o el software,¿que dominas la programacion o el cacharreo?

Un saludo


----------



## chaud5 (May 25, 2009)

disculpen la pregunta es que soy un completo novato en esto

como puedo mandar datos a los puerto A, B, C del la pC al 8255, solo tengo como tip que va en hexadecimal, se usa un outportb(0x370,dato) , y que voy a tener un problema con los read y write, ademas de que si pongo un dato A, este se debe quedar apesar que que cambien datos en los demas puertos


----------



## Chico3001 (May 25, 2009)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about16343.html
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about837.html


----------

